# Under gravel filter



## AquaStom13 (Jul 11, 2012)

I recently bought a 29G tank. I installed 2 under gravel filters along with the filter that the tank came with. This is my first big tank and the under gravel filters are causing major bubbles and disruption in the tank. Just wondering if anyone else has had a similar problem or could tell me if there may be something wrong with the filters.


----------



## dave56 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thats the way UG filters work. You can try using an air diffuser instead of an airstone(finer bubbles). Or you can use small powerheads on the lift tubes instead of air drive.


----------



## Fishguy2727 (Dec 22, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Get it out. Trust me, you will be happy you did. UGFs just end up causing more problems and a lot more work long term. There are simply too many better options out there. 

I would use sand as a substrate anyways, NO MAINTENANCE.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Are the bubbles coming from the riser tubes or from the bottom ? I know that sounds like a stupid question but, the disruption issue made me wonder.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Fishguy2727 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Get it out. Trust me, you will be happy you did. UGFs just end up causing more problems and a lot more work long term. There are simply too many better options out there.
> 
> I would use sand as a substrate anyways, NO MAINTENANCE.


agreed on all counts.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I would look at UGJ's or under gravel jets, they can be a good way of keeping detritus from settling on the bottom of the tank.

The only thing is though is the whole tank would need to be emptied FULLY, to install them.

Agree on what everyone else has said, UGF are more trouble than they are worth and when using small rocks / sand as substrate, are 99.9% blocked in a small space of time rendering them useless.


----------



## AquaStom13 (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow i didnt think they would be that bad. Me and my father got this tank togetherand he insisted on them. The bubbles and distruption are comig from the top spout.


----------



## CallieDee (May 21, 2012)

My dad had my old 30 gallon tank first and when I got the 55G he INSISTED on me getting an under gravel filter...fortunately I didn't listen to him. 

I will be switching from a gravel substrate to sand in a few weeks, and from what I've read it's way way easier to clean and the fish like it better as well. I would consider doing that if you can.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Your respective dads are probably my generation or at any rate mature enough to remember when undergravel filters were the only filter aside from the corner box filter.:lol: And as the UG was "out of sight" it became very popular. And to be honest, it is a good filtration system, if one understands the pro's and con's and works within them.

When I bought my first "large" tank, a 90g, in 1995 I insisted on undergravel and I refused to be swayed away from this by the very knowledgeable store employee. Well, when i got my even larger tank a year later [how this hobby multiplies;-)] I did listen, and got an Eheim canister. Within a couple months, I went back and bought a second Eheim canister and pulled out the UG from the 90g. Never looked back.

For my 29g I use a dual Elite sponge filter connected to an air pump. Another similar option if you don't want the noise of an air pump [I have three tanks connected to my pump, and they are in the fish room so noise is not an issue] is an internal "sponge" type filter like the Fluval "U" series. External canister filters are more expensive and not necessary on tanks under 50g, so the Fluval U works fine. I have one (or a similar type) on my 33g.

Byron.


----------



## CallieDee (May 21, 2012)

Byron said:


> Your respective dads are probably my generation or at any rate mature enough to remember when undergravel filters were the only filter aside from the corner box filter.:lol: And as the UG was "out of sight" it became very popular. And to be honest, it is a good filtration system, if one understands the pro's and con's and works within them.
> 
> When I bought my first "large" tank, a 90g, in 1995 I insisted on undergravel and I refused to be swayed away from this by the very knowledgeable store employee. Well, when i got my even larger tank a year later [how this hobby multiplies;-)] I did listen, and got an Eheim canister. Within a couple months, I went back and bought a second Eheim canister and pulled out the UG from the 90g. Never looked back.
> 
> ...


As always Byron your posts are extremely helpful. And yes, my dad is 65 now (not sure how old you are so if you're not in the 60's range my apologies) and when he got into the hobby that is what was popular. But he also was keeping about 6 new world cichlids and at one point 3 piranhas (not together) in the 30g hex tank I believe you and I discussed in a previous thread...obviously I know now that that was way too many fish for such a small enclosure. 

Live and learn...or learn from our parents "mistakes" ;-)


----------



## AquaStom13 (Jul 11, 2012)

well thank you guys for the help no i can finally get my pops to take this stupid UG filter out....what a pain in the ass
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

